# NEW MANNY!



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

well i got my manny today. hes a lil guy only 3" i wanted a 5-6" but didn't have $150-$199 since i bought my 4 pygos last week.

it was this guy or a 6" finger chasing irritan as much as i liked the finger chaser the manny is more apealing to my eyes. hopefully 1 day i will have a finger chasing manny.

here are pics 10mins after addign him to the tank


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

:nod: Lucky I always wanted one lol. Keep him posted awesome looking fish.


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

should i leave the lights off and cover the tank with a towel to let him settle in or just leave the lights off fo ra few days or wrap the light in foil with holes and make more holes every weel till light gradualy increases? there are still 4 guppys in the tank. once he eats them off i plan to not feed him fo ra week so it builds his agression and attacks the food


----------



## ICrazyChrisI (May 10, 2005)

Very nice manny







Reminds me of a elongated pygo


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

sweet... that's a super fish.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Congrats with the manny. With the proper care it will looks amazing in a few weeks







If I were you I would make somekind of picture diary, so you can see how he develops from a pretty pale fish to a beuatiful colored manny....


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

congrats


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

nice, try to get a close up though.
wes


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

congrats on getting the manny mate , im sure you wont regret it , once it has settled in its colours should look great , as for the lights thing i left mine off for the day and put back on in the morning and he seemed fine with that.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Does he have a yellow or orange humeral spot?From the pics it looks like he has a yellow spot?


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

sweet fish









congratulations


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

VeRy NiCe... I love Manny


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

some pics from this morn. he is settling in very well he comes to the front of the tank and watches me but when i approach he swims to the back. im alot happier with him than i am with my brandti.

hes showing nice colors already. green up top yellow gills and a humeral spot starting to form. im gonna get a bulb thats more white in clolr like 6,000K then the general 1 thats a violet color now. the pics does his color no justice.

i'll get better pics in a few weeks once i buy the charger and memory card for my other cam my gf lost it when i let her use it last week.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

nice fishy, one day to be a monster


----------

